# Report Center showing up to those not logged in



## Sephi (Oct 5, 2008)

I accidentally logged out and noticed this







anyone that isn't signed in can see the Report Center in latest discussion box


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 5, 2008)

What's the report center? I've never seen this before?


----------



## Sephi (Oct 5, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> What's the report center? I've never seen this before?


It is a special place that only staff can view, when a post is reported, it shows up in that forum as a thread. 

(I think)


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

I've actually noticed that too.

B-Blue the report center is where someone reports a rule being broken.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh I see ...
I reported my post and logged out, and:


----------



## Sephi (Oct 5, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Oh I see ...
> I reported my post and logged out, and:


You're not supposed to report posts that don't break the rules :s


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 5, 2008)

lol I was only testing


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 5, 2008)

How do you report a post?


----------



## Sephi (Oct 5, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> How do you report a post?


Using the report button.


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 5, 2008)

Please don't everyone start reporting their own posts to "test"...
Anyway, we already have this brought to our attention and our local experts are working on it. Thanks for the reminder though.


----------

